# International tourism 2006



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Post the last stats of tourism in your country...

2006 Stats in Spain.. new record of tourist.. 58.451.142 

```
Total                  58.451.142   + 4.5

United Kingdom         16.178.654   + 0.6
Germany                10.146.354   + 2.3
France                  9.152.087   + 3.1
Italy                   3.358.735   +13.6
Nordic countries        3.099.463   + 8.1
The Netherlands         2.528.245   + 3.4
Portugal                2.199.678   +10.4
Belgium                 1.902.812   + 4.5
Ireland                 1.510.316   +10.6
Switzerland             1.390.061   +20.3
USA                       930.490   + 5.3
Rest of Europe          3.005.999   +10.7
Rest of America         1.475.247   + 9.3
Rest of the world       1.572.996   + 5.5
```

Region of destiny

```
Cataluña            15.003.315   + 6.9
Baleares            10.107.290   + 4.9
Canarias             9.608.179   + 1.8
Andalucia            8.547.466   + 2.3
C.Valenciana         5.484.965   + 1.5
C. de Madrid         3.920.703   +14.7
Galicia              1.255.148   + 5.8
Castilla y León      1.246.268   + 2.9
País Vasco           1.055.054   + 9.1
Región de Murcia       576.881   +16.4
Aragón                 401.138   - 5.5
Cantabria              392.616   - 1.3
Castilla la Mancha     226.486   - 2.9
Extremadura            216.443   - 3.8
P. de Asturias         206.263   - 9.7
C.F. de Navarra        150.679   -15.6
La Rioja                52.239   -20.8
```


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I guess the 2006 stats for germany have not yet been published. Maybe they are available in March. But I expect a new record (thanks to the FIFA world cup).


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

it havent been published the 2006 dominican tourism stats, but the tourism secretary said that more than 4 million tourist visit the dominican republic without counting the cruise ship visitors, making it the most visited country in central america and the caribbean and the 5th in america and for the 2007 the country expects more than 5 million tourists


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

We had the biggest increase?! 

Probably because of all the Indians, Chinese and Brazilians


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

OMG 58.000.000 tourists in Spain!!!

And Madrid isn't too visited eh? I thought it was one of the main tourist destinations in Spain, but maybe people would go there mostly for the sun, right?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

For many germans Spain is: Mallorca (and the other baleares), Costa Brava, Costa del Sol (and all the other coasts in southern and eastern Spain). Most go to Spain for (sun-)bathing and not to see the cities with their history.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> We had the biggest increase?!
> 
> Probably because of all the Indians, Chinese and Brazilians


These figures represent the increases of individual nations visiting Spain rather than increases in tourists to those countries.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

so, do you have a list with the most tourist countries ( destinations) in the world?

Thankx

so....Spain is the Tourism Meca


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

schmidt said:


> And Madrid isn't too visited eh? I thought it was one of the main tourist destinations in Spain, but maybe people would go there mostly for the sun, right?


The province of Madrid though is much smaller compared to other regions such as Catalonia.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Felixpo said:


> so, do you have a list with the most tourist countries ( destinations) in the world?
> 
> Thankx
> 
> so....Spain is the Tourism Meca


Vygo?

I think the top5 For INTERNATIONAL tourism (not domestic/combined) are:

1)France
2)Spain
3)USA
4)Italy
5)UK

...I _think_.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

gonzo said:


> The province of Madrid though is much smaller compared to other regions such as Catalonia.


and the beaches aren't too good either.

Like Digger21 for Germans says most Brits go to Spain to top up their tans and Barcelona is more popular for city breaks than Madrid I think.

It's a shame really because Spain has so much more to offer.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Agreed.

I meant though that Madrid's population and area are much different than that of Catalonia so it's not necessarily fair comparing the two.


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

gonzo said:


> Vygo?
> 
> I think the top5 For INTERNATIONAL tourism (not domestic/combined) are:
> 
> ...


The same...Vygo 
i prefer the international space....i´m a exiliated of Latinscrapers and I living in Mexico and Israel forums, my second home 

so...USA? if USA is some restricted for tourism....and China? and Caribbean region?
please....search the list and post here plz  ( I´m lazzy now  )


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315908
...2004 though


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Jonesy55 said:


> Barcelona is more popular for city breaks than Madrid I think.


I still wonder why people love Barcelona so much. IMO Madrid is so much more interesting!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

gonzo said:


> The province of Madrid though is much smaller compared to other regions such as Catalonia.


You can compare Madrid province with Barcelona province, it is almost the same size.

Barcelona province receives more tourists than Madrid province.
:yes:
Madrid city and Barcelona city receive almost the same amount of tourists!
:wink2:


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^Interesting. 

Madrid province doesn't have the beach but there are still great places though!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

gonzo said:


> Vygo?
> 
> I think the top5 For INTERNATIONAL tourism (not domestic/combined) are:
> 
> ...


You're wrong.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

z0rg said:


> You're wrong.


Hence my link.



> ^^
> _http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315908
> ...2004 though_


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

This is greatly skewed towards European countries where the distances traveled 
are not as great as the US or perhaps S.A., Australia, or Asian countries.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

612Buddha said:


> This is greatly skewed towards European countries where the distances traveled
> are not as great as the US or perhaps S.A., Australia, or Asian countries.


That''s true, the bigger you are the less important international tourism is compared to overall tourism.

After all the world has no visitors at all from outside its borders


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

gonzo said:


> ^^
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315908
> ...2004 though


so..a recently list?


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Not surprising, see how fast China grows... :cheers:


----------



## Super (Aug 19, 2006)

any information about the argentinian turistc performance?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

why is italy declining?


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

z0rg said:


> You're wrong.



Could you provide a link (web page) to the World Trade Organisation's map? Please. Thanks!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^World Tourism Organization

www.world-tourism.org

as for the map?...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

z0rg said:


> You're wrong.


Looking at these maps and figures I would rather be in USA's shoes than in France's. As even though France attracts a lot more tourists, the USA still makes a lot more money!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

ladolcevita said:


> Could you provide a link (web page) to the World Trade Organisation's map? Please. Thanks!


I saved those charts from World Tourism Organization seasonal report. You have the full .pdf here:
http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/eng/pdf/barometer/WTOBarom06_2_en.pdf


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Thankx for info mates kay:

so..Mexico have a high level of turism, but the level of receipts...???


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

612Buddha said:


> This is greatly skewed towards European countries where the distances traveled
> are not as great as the US or perhaps S.A., Australia, or Asian countries.


Well.. yeah, but Europeans also travel more and have more weeks of vacation a year...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Felixpo said:


> Thankx for info mates kay:
> 
> so..Mexico have a high level of turism, but the level of receipts...???


11.75 billion of ITR for Mexico... Those spring breakers! They're a bunch but don't spend a buck!


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Yoryi said:


> 11.75 billion of ITR for Mexico... Those spring breakers! They're a bunch but don't spend a buck!


hablame en español Yoryi kay:


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

I suddenly figure out why there's a sudden sink for many countries, SARS broke out! :lol:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Felixpo said:


> hablame en español Yoryi kay:


No porque sería de mala educación hacerlo en el foro internacional...


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^Pero acabas de decirselo en espanol.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ :lol: I know!


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

*"The Sunday Times"*

*"The summer 100"*

List is here: http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,10289-2532354_1,00.html

*Lithuania* at 22nd place.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

9 trips to Italy are proposed:Sardinia,Umbria,Puglia,Sicily,Tuscany,italian Alps-Turin,Italy by train,Costa Concordia-Venice,Marche.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*World tourism sets record in 2006, U.N. agency says*

*• A total of 842 million international tourist arrivals were recorded last year
• World tourism has increased by about 4.5 percent since 2005
• Africa posted the biggest growth rate at 8.1 percent*

MADRID, Spain (AP) -- World tourism set a record in 2006 despite fears of terrorism, bird flu and rising oil prices, the United Nations tourism watchdog reported Monday.

A total of 842 million international tourist arrivals were recorded last year, an increase of about 4.5 percent, the Madrid-based World Tourism Organization said, citing preliminary data.

By regions, Africa posted the biggest growth rate at 8.1 percent, benefiting from travelers' fears of terrorism elsewhere in the world.

"Although no destination is immune to terrorist attacks, sub-Saharan Africa in particular is seen as being a long way from the center of zones of tension and unrest," the agency said in a report.

Africa is also a lure because of its natural resources, including wildlife, and appeal as a place for "authentic" experiences for vacationers, it added.

The region with the weakest growth was the Americas -- just 2.0 percent -- due mainly to stagnation in arrivals in North America, the WTO said.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/TRAVEL/01/29/world.tourism.ap/index.html?section=cnn_latest


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

*The Sunday Times*
January 14, 2007



> *Baltic beauty: basking on Lithuania's coast*
> *Still haven’t found a beach? Andrew Quested tries something completely different*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Già (Jan 6, 2007)

Gilgamesh said:


> why is italy declining?



Porque no se ha hecho nada para las infrastructuras.... para mejorar las autopistas, los ferrocarriles, los aeropuertos... nada de publicidad al extranjero.... y tambien porque ahora los turistas estàn descubriendo nuevos sitios mas baratos para sus vacaciones (como los paises del este... Croacia... etc. etc.). El precio en raporto a la calidad de los servicios es muy alto... 

Lo siento por escribir en espanol (perdonadme por mis faltas de gramatica) pero no hablo muy bien en ingles.... a lo mejor si alguien lo puede traducir se lo agradezco mucho....

saludos........


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^In English please, this in international forum!


----------

